# BSD 7.1 Install Fails on Q



## BSDNoob2049 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello im a first time user of BSD and I cant get it to install.
The first thing that signifies a problem is when it says "Starting an emergency holographic shell on VYT4" it then ends with "Error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dlist: Input/output error (5)".

Q is a PowerPC compatible port of QEMU

Is this a Problem with the Virtual Machine or is it just me?


----------



## BSDNoob2049 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Never mind I got PC-BSD to work*

FreeBSD's Installer is just to annoying for me so Im just going to use PC-BSD.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 27, 2009)

BSDNoob2049 said:
			
		

> The first thing that signifies a problem is when it says "Starting an emergency holographic shell on VYT4" it then ends with "Error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dlist: Input/output error (5)".



I never used Q, but "Input/output error" suggests it has trouble reading the install iso, is it a file on the host or is it a physical disc?  If the latter it might just be a bad burn, in that case try passing the emulator the iso instead of pointing it at an optical drive, thats usually faster anyway.

If its not that then its probably a problem specific to Q which I guess few people here know about...  (at least I can report FreeBSD 7.1 can mount its install iso as a qemu guest on the emulated /dev/acd0 on FreeBSD/i386 and FreeBSD/amd64 hosts, so its either Q doing something different than qemu, or _maybe_ a weird bug that only shows up on mac/ppc.)

Oh or Q is based on a too old snapshot of the qemu source that doesn't like FreeBSD 7.1 for some reason.


----------



## BSDNoob2049 (Jan 29, 2009)

nox@ said:
			
		

> I never used Q, but "Input/output error" suggests it has trouble reading the install iso, is it a file on the host or is it a physical disc?  If the latter it might just be a bad burn, in that case try passing the emulator the iso instead of pointing it at an optical drive, thats usually faster anyway.
> 
> If its not that then its probably a problem specific to Q which I guess few people here know about...  (at least I can report FreeBSD 7.1 can mount its install iso as a qemu guest on the emulated /dev/acd0 on FreeBSD/i386 and FreeBSD/amd64 hosts, so its either Q doing something different than qemu, or _maybe_ a weird bug that only shows up on mac/ppc.)
> 
> Oh or Q is based on a too old snapshot of the qemu source that doesn't like FreeBSD 7.1 for some reason.



Q uses QEMU 0.9.0 source code and the current QEMU source is 0.9.1

I tried to install from the iso maybe a bad download?

Sadly Q is the only Free x86 Virtual Machine for PowerPC Macs I could find all the rest cost anything from $200 to $700 so im stuck with Q.

In other words if its not a bad download I wont be able to try FreeBSD.

I have managed to get PC-BSD working witch is bassed on FreeBSD though so its not all bad. Also thanks for your time.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 29, 2009)

BSDNoob2049 said:
			
		

> Q uses QEMU 0.9.0 source code and the current QEMU source is 0.9.1


Ouch, 0.9.0 is about two years old...



			
				BSDNoob2049 said:
			
		

> I tried to install from the iso maybe a bad download?


Yeah thats also possible of course (check md5?)



			
				BSDNoob2049 said:
			
		

> Sadly Q is the only Free x86 Virtual Machine for PowerPC Macs I could find all the rest cost anything from $200 to $700 so im stuck with Q.


qemu itself is also supposed to run on macs if I'm not mistaken, it just doesn't come with a fancy gui...


----------

